

Show HN: Octofication, GitHub notifications for Chrome - cheeaun
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/octofication/ooicpiadbdjcbbhamalpmdkececehgil

======
TannerLD
Neat little extension. Cute icon.

One thing I would suggest would to make the login and no notification pages
smaller. For what they say, they are awfully big.

------
tamping
Very useful, been looking for this for a bit! Thank you and well done.

------
Tuddrussel
Happy to see fellow Malaysian on the front page

